# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  1.04-Дворец спорта-"Просто 90-е"!!east-17,e-type

## prostoy

Во дворце спорта 1 апреля просто радио устраивает концерт! Учавствуют E-type,Haddaway,East-17.!!!
 если у кого-то есть возможность взять контрамарку(пригласительный) на это мероприятие-напишите за  благодарность в виде бутылки мартини  :smileflag:

----------


## now200908

вчера в Садах победы Haddaway выступил отлично

----------


## Natusya22

почем билеты ? очень интересно!!!!

----------


## prostoy

судя по тому ,что на 8 марта на итальянских исполнителей был входной 200,наверняка,не меньше 150 ....Потому и пытаюсь найти более приемлемый вариант ,среди тех,кто связан с просто радио или афишей Одессы...

----------


## fastorius

> почем билеты ? очень интересно!!!!


 130...400грн

----------


## myshastik

с завтрашнего дня билеты будут продаваться во Дворце спорта

----------


## Хельга)

я тоже хочу пойти))) и тоже хоччу пригласительный))

но как говорится "мечтать не вредо" ))

----------


## Юльца

я бы тоже не отказалась от пригласительного за денежную "благодарность"  :smileflag:

----------


## Terra Getta

ребят, а каким образом можно купить билет на мероприятие, если я в другом городе живу? в этом дворце спорта есть система бронирования и оплата через электронные деньги, карточки и тд? или мне только мечтать?)))

зы. Кстати, была в Москве 13 марта, на Супердискотэке 90-х, это было нечто!!!

----------


## prostoy

В день концерта свободно можно будет купить билеты-еще не помню такого случая,чтоб они заканчивались  :smileflag:  (ну а если очень боитесь-в рекламе по радио говорят телефон по билетным вопросам)

----------


## Mephisto

Я знаю когда заканчивались...Ранетки

----------


## Terra Getta

> (ну а если очень боитесь-в рекламе по радио говорят телефон по билетным вопросам)


 по какому радио?))))) в России оно вещает?: D

----------


## Mvolta

> по какому радио?))))) в России оно вещает?: D


 Телефон для справок и заказа билетов: (0482) 30 99 55

----------


## Panda3

> 130...400грн


 если быть точной то 150-450грн. на сайте ( хотя муж уже купил по 420грн) так что не знаю или они с сегодняшнего дня подорожали на 20-ку или на сайте ошибка.

----------


## Panda3

ой поправка, муж вернулся я переспросила таки да есть за 450грн. на мягкий сидениях где-то где ни чего не видно.

----------


## Terra Getta

наличие на концерте группы  East-17 все ж волнует, ибо с месяц назад ребята объявили об официальном распаде.
Какие ещё артисты, кроме указанных планируются?

----------


## Keroll

> наличие на концерте группы  East-17 все ж волнует, ибо с месяц назад ребята объявили об официальном распаде.
> Какие ещё артисты, кроме указанных планируются?


 Кажись они распались еще в середине 90-х... ??
Но от контрамарки и я б не отказалась, даже 2-х )

----------


## prostoy

главное ,чтоб Наddaway и E-type не распались ,а то так как они представлены одним человеком заменить будет сложно  :smileflag:  ...А east-17-тут предсказать трудно...Когда я был в Киеве пару лет назад на похожем концерте,то под 2- Unlimited выступали два абсолютно не знакомых никому человека  :smileflag:  кто права на название имеет-тот и состав группы определяет  :smileflag:   а вот east-17 тогда были реальные,но даже почему -то свои хиты не спели,а втюхивали баллады с нового альбома

----------


## Ангельский Дьяволёнок

вчера взяли билеты по 130 грн ,без какого-либо ажиотажа

----------


## Panda3

> главное ,чтоб Наddaway и E-type не распались ,а то так как они представлены одним человеком заменить будет сложно  ...А east-17-тут предсказать трудно...Когда я был в Киеве пару лет назад на похожем концерте,то под 2- Unlimited выступали два абсолютно не знакомых никому человека  кто права на название имеет-тот и состав группы определяет   а вот east-17 тогда были реальные,но даже почему -то свои хиты не спели,а втюхивали баллады с нового альбома


 вы меня убили я была уверенна что увижу всех тех самых, и что они будут петь хиты 90-х, а теперь оказываеться есть риск что придут левые люди и будут петь неизвестные песни теперь понятно почему на билетах написано нельзя проносить мелкие предметы, оружие и тд. Организаторы концерта уже готовяться что люди будут кидать чем попало в " артистов" и разносить зал .

----------


## prostoy

> вы меня убили я была уверенна что увижу всех тех самых, и что они будут петь хиты 90-х, а теперь оказываеться есть риск что придут левые люди и будут петь неизвестные песни теперь понятно почему на билетах написано нельзя проносить мелкие предметы, оружие и тд. Организаторы концерта уже готовяться что люди будут кидать чем попало в " артистов" и разносить зал .


  Думаю все будет нормально :smileflag:  ну допустим, будет не в полном составе ист-17,а 1-2 человека. а хиты ,по-любому,споют-ведь их не так и много

----------


## jil-Sander

вы прикалываетесь -я -парень (не девушка, т.к. в молодости девочки писялись от них безбожно)-и только ради Е17 туда и пошел бы-молодость вспомнить(учились с другом танцевать хип-хоп по их клипам, а когда концерт на "книжке"  на греческой площади еще достали - то видео-кассету затерли до беспредела) и их хиты(мое мнение) более запоминающиеся чему Хадавая и Итайпа (ну кроме что "Русской колыбельной" и медляк у них суперский есть, а у тех "Ват из лов" и ВСЕ!).Так что я считаю Ист 17 не имеет права так обидеть поклонников, хотя Брайан  давненько от них отделился, насколько я помню даже со скандалом а по большому счету там только Брайан и Томи пели а вторые два на подтанцовке и подпевочке так что оооОоочень обидно  будет если приедет именно "подтанцовочка"=(
Кстати где -нибудь состав узнать можно официальный!?

----------


## Terra Getta

Ребят, вы наверно не следите за карьерой Истов как я, поэтому не в курсе что у них происходит. Да, в конце 90-х Брайна Харви выгнали из группы за то, что в одном из интервью он преспокойно заявил, как весело накинуть клубной наркоты и протанцевать всю ночь. В прессе и на телевидении начался шорох : Как же так? нароктики! наркоман!
Не долго думая, Бри изгнали из группы. Некоторое время Тони Мортимер, Джон Хэндли и Терри Колдуэл пели втроем, но работы не получалось. Как ни крути, основным голосом был Брайн. Его снова взяли в группу, но отношения Тони и Брайна не сложились и на этот раз Тони покинул группу East-17. С тех пор ребята выступают втроем. Брайн, Терри и Джон. Поют старые хиты, немного новых. Но прежнего ажиотажа, конечно, нет. До этого года они продолжали ездить с небольшими выступлениями по миру, но как правило, выступая в небольших клубах или сборных концертах (к примеру Дикотэка 90-х в 2006 году в Питере). Параллельно Брайн занимается сольной карьерой. Хочу сказать, что весьма неплохие песни, в духе современного времени, но совсем не такие как были раньше... Примерно месяц-полтора назад группа East-17 в тройном составе объявили о распаде. Что устали, что поняли- это конец. Прошлое уже не вернешь, надо идти вперед. Прощальный концерт будет в апреле в каком-то немецком городе.
Собственно вот))) И в заявлениях группы про прощальные выступления Одесса не уминалась. Посему у меня и возник вопрос, будут ли они или...

----------


## Alex Frazer

*Terra Getta*
Вот, что нам говорит Википедия:
_In November 2009, all four members of the band re-united again in aid of the Born Free Foundation, performing two of their best known songs—"Deep" and "Stay Another Day"—for the Wild & Live! event at the Royal Albert Hall. After the performance, the band agreed that it would be best if they never sang together again, however, according to a BBC Radio 2 interview with Zoe Ball in December 2009, songwriter Tony Mortimer mentioned that the band are on 'talking terms' and are planning a comeback for 2010_

А вот их официальный сайт:
http://www.eastseventeen.co.uk/
Пока там всего лишь 1 ролик, но этого должно быть достаточно, чтобы Вас успокоить )

----------


## Сизокрылая Нимфа)

> почем билеты ? очень интересно!!!!


 от 130 до 400 грн

----------


## Сизокрылая Нимфа)

> ой поправка, муж вернулся я переспросила таки да есть за 450грн. на мягкий сидениях где-то где ни чего не видно.


 Не знаю, когда играет такая музыка , как можно сидеть !? ))))

----------


## Panda3

ну если бы нам с мужем было  тоже по 19 лет может мы бы и взяли стоячие,  я кстати подумывала над этим чисто ради экономии), но муж сказал я уже не в том возрасте (34)чтоб 2 часа стоять да еще и после работы. К тому же с наших мест(3-й сектор) можно спуститься танцевать прямо к сцене а потом назад вернуться и сесть я так на концерте "ace of base" делала.

----------


## Сизокрылая Нимфа)

Вы так написали , вроде вам по 45 лет, 29 и 34 хороший возраст, молодые !!! Хорошо Вам отдохнуть!

----------


## prostoy

Неужели ни у кого нет знакомых на просто радио или в "афише Одессы"!!? Хочу пригласительный!!! Обмен на мартини (литровое)!!!  :smileflag: )

----------


## Сизокрылая Нимфа)

> Неужели ни у кого нет знакомых на просто радио или в "афише Одессы"!!? Хочу пригласительный!!! Обмен на мартини (литровое)!!! )


 И мне пригласительный!!!! )))) за вознаграждение!!!

----------


## Ангельский Дьяволёнок

> Неужели ни у кого нет знакомых на просто радио или в "афише Одессы"!!? Хочу пригласительный!!! Обмен на мартини (литровое)!!! )


 мартини 130грн и билет 130,можно купить) а мартини лучше выпить с подругой)

----------


## Terra Getta

> *Terra Getta*
> Вот, что нам говорит Википедия:
> _In November 2009, all four members of the band re-united again in aid of the Born Free Foundation, performing two of their best known songs—"Deep" and "Stay Another Day"—for the Wild & Live! event at the Royal Albert Hall. After the performance, the band agreed that it would be best if they never sang together again, however, according to a BBC Radio 2 interview with Zoe Ball in December 2009, songwriter Tony Mortimer mentioned that the band are on 'talking terms' and are planning a comeback for 2010_
> 
> А вот их официальный сайт:
> http://www.eastseventeen.co.uk/
> Пока там всего лишь 1 ролик, но этого должно быть достаточно, чтобы Вас успокоить )


 улыбнуло))) правда))) я это все читала и видела тысячу раз) ссылка на этот типа официальный сайт всем давно известна, а толку? кроме заставки там ничего нет. Информация из википедии верна только в том, что ребята вчетвером выступили на благотворительном концерте. Не более. Воссоединяться они не будут, об этом неоднократно писал Тони Мортимер в своем блоге на Майспейс. У Тони сольная карьера, у Брайна тоже. Что будет с остальными ребятами... хотя  Терри диджействует, а у Джона свой небольшой кровельный бизнес.
Вы мне ничего нового не расскажете про них, ибо я с 93 года слушаю этот коллектив и слежу за их жизнью и деятельностью. Полотнячком))) Другие поклонники группы тоже сомневаются в их присутствии на концерте в Одессе, потому как нигде в инете нет об этом информации. Это я в контакте случайно увидела (причем в группе Хэдвея) что в вашем городе будет концерт и в нем заявлены Исты. И так как я издалека и есть еще народ, который с удовольствием бы послушал ребят- вот и выясняю достоверность. Хотя понимаю, что даже вы этого не можете знать наверняка.

----------


## lykawaja

толком не знаю этих групп, но надеюсь мне понравится)

----------


## prostoy

> мартини 130грн и билет 130,можно купить) а мартини лучше выпить с подругой)


  у меня просто мартини есть две бутылки,а вот билетика нет ни одного пока  :smileflag: )

----------


## lykawaja

> у меня просто мартини есть две бутылки,а вот билетика нет ни одного пока )


 блин,может махнуться с вами билетиками на мартини?))) шутка)

----------


## Alex Frazer

*Terra Getta*
Я рад, что не перевелись еще поклонники Истов и виртуально жму Вашу лапку, но сомнений в их появлении не разделяю по двум причинам. Во-первых, их сольные карьеры, бизнес и диджейство не помешали дать 2 выступления в России в прошлом году, а во-вторых Просто и, в частности, концертное агентство АСА - организации серьезные с большим опытом в этой сфере, так что маловероятно, что они допустят отмену сета группы в последний момент, или, что еще хуже - подмену исполнителей их двойниками:)
Вряд ли конечно мы их увидим в оригинальном составе, но даже трое лучше, чем ничего:)

----------


## Panda3

> Вы так написали , вроде вам по 45 лет, 29 и 34 хороший возраст, молодые !!! Хорошо Вам отдохнуть!


 спасибо и вам того же надеюсь встретимся на концерте :smileflag:

----------


## Ангельский Дьяволёнок

> ну если бы нам с мужем было  тоже по 19 лет может мы бы и взяли стоячие,  я кстати подумывала над этим чисто ради экономии), но муж сказал я уже не в том возрасте (34)чтоб 2 часа стоять да еще и после работы. К тому же с наших мест(3-й сектор) можно спуститься танцевать прямо к сцене а потом назад вернуться и сесть я так на концерте "ace of base" делала.


 


> Вы так написали , вроде вам по 45 лет, 29 и 34 хороший возраст, молодые !!! Хорошо Вам отдохнуть!


 мне 30,мужу 29,друзьям 32 и 28 соотвественно,взяли билеты стоячие.именно,чтобы потанцевать и побеситься,
тем более в такой сарай как наш Дворец Спорта брать дорогие билеты ,имхо неразумно)
муж и друзья мои тоже после работы)ничего наоброт хорошая зарядка будет

мой папа на концертах Браво помню плясал так ,что молодым мог дать форы,ему тогда было  46,так что все относительно

----------


## Сизокрылая Нимфа)

> мне 30,мужу 29,друзьям 32 и 28 соотвественно,взяли билеты стоячие.именно,чтобы потанцевать и побеситься,
> тем более в такой сарай как наш Дворец Спорта брать дорогие билеты ,имхо неразумно)
> муж и друзья мои тоже после работы)ничего наоброт хорошая зарядка будет
> 
> мой папа на концертах Браво помню плясал так ,что молодым мог дать форы,ему тогда было  46,так что все относительно


 за сколько взяли билет ??? далеко от сцены ??
я хочу взять самые дешевые билеты !

----------


## Ангельский Дьяволёнок

> за сколько взяли билет ??? далеко от сцены ??
> я хочу взять самые дешевые билеты !


 130))) я не люблю быть в самой толпе) поищите расположение зала

----------


## Сизокрылая Нимфа)

Я тоже хочу за 130 купить!

----------


## lykawaja

Да я тоже беру недорогие...потому как...а потому что во второй части зала есть лесенка и на её ступеньках можно стоять и что-то видеть)

----------


## Panda3

> мне 30,мужу 29,друзьям 32 и 28 соотвественно,взяли билеты стоячие.именно,чтобы потанцевать и побеситься,
> тем более в такой сарай как наш Дворец Спорта брать дорогие билеты ,имхо неразумно)
> муж и друзья мои тоже после работы)ничего наоброт хорошая зарядка будет
> 
> мой папа на концертах Браво помню плясал так ,что молодым мог дать форы,ему тогда было  46,так что все относительно


 рада за вас и за вашу бодрую семью :smileflag: , но у меня муж вообще не любитель "беситься" , та и я что-то заболела как-раз блин накануне концетра, хоть бы успеть окрепнуть хотя бы для пения, не то что для танцев.   :smileflag: Кстати что каксаеться толпы не уверенна что она будет. Потому что на " ase of base" лучшие билеты стоили не 420 а 280грн. и то заняты были только по 1,5-2 сектора по бокам сцены, перед сценой  стоячих людей ненабралось даже на ту половину зала что им выделили, а во второй половине стоячих за ограждением вообще было человек 10 так что зал был по сути пустой. А тут билеты еще дороже, к тому же в этот день приезжаеют еще на юморину с другими концертами , так что думаю что людей будет не так много. Хотя я наоборот люблю толпу и массовый психоз так всегда веселей.

----------


## Panda3

> Да я тоже беру недорогие...потому как...а потому что во второй части зала есть лесенка и на её ступеньках можно стоять и что-то видеть)


 обычно милиция гоняла людей с этих лесенок...

----------


## Ангельский Дьяволёнок

> рада за вас и за вашу бодрую семью, но у меня муж вообще не любитель "беситься" , та и я что-то заболела как-раз блин накануне концетра, хоть бы успеть окрепнуть хотя бы для пения, не то что для танцев.  Кстати что каксаеться толпы не уверенна что она будет. Потому что на " ase of base" лучшие билеты стоили не 420 а 280грн. и то заняты были только по 1,5-2 сектора по бокам сцены, перед сценой  стоячих людей ненабралось даже на ту половину зала что им выделили, а во второй половине стоячих за ограждением вообще было человек 10 так что зал был по сути пустой. А тут билеты еще дороже, к тому же в этот день приезжаеют еще на юморину с другими концертами , так что думаю что людей будет не так много. Хотя я наоборот люблю толпу и массовый психоз так всегда веселей.


 например ,я на Раммах не понимала массовой истерии, и бешенства толпы, как и на любом концерте ,ну не заряжаюсь я массовой веселостью,а на друзей приятно посмотреть,
надеюсь хоть половина зала будет
вам выздороветь
я эти группы в молодости не слушала  эти группы,просто ностальгия ...о том времени

----------


## lykawaja

> обычно милиция гоняла людей с этих лесенок...


 да..? странно,я на столько концертов отходила во дворец спорта, ни разу ко мне никто не подошёл, они наверное они понимали,что я со своим карликовым ростом иначе ничего не увижу и сжаливались надо мной

----------


## Mephisto

> да..? странно,я на столько концертов отходила во дворец спорта, ни разу ко мне никто не подошёл, они наверное они понимали,что я со своим карликовым ростом иначе ничего не увижу и сжаливались надо мной


 100%

----------


## positivestart

горе концерт )) ...
горе музыканты ...

туши свет

хотя и сам слушал в своё время всех перечисленных)

----------


## A n g i e

> горе концерт )) ...
> горе музыканты ...
> 
> туши свет
> 
> хотя и сам слушал в своё время всех перечисленных)


 неправильный у вас ник :smileflag: 
где узнать о наличии билетов на сегодняшний день. Судя по количеству желающих попасть на концерт, уже давно все билеты разобраны. Но реклама идёт по полной. Дозвониться по телефонам рекламным не могу

----------


## Ангельский Дьяволёнок

> неправильный у вас ник
> где узнать о наличии билетов на сегодняшний день. Судя по количеству желающих попасть на концерт, уже давно все билеты разобраны. Но реклама идёт по полной. Дозвониться по телефонам рекламным не могу


 в кинотеатре родина ,например,у администратора,мы так покупали на Раммов )
в центральных кассах и кассах дворца

----------


## A n g i e

значит еще можно купить даже дорогой билет? мой муж, жираф, только сегодня решил нас сводить на крнцерт

----------


## lykawaja

> значит еще можно купить даже дорогой билет? мой муж, жираф, только сегодня решил нас сводить на крнцерт


 лучше поздно чем никогда
а купить можно любые, не только самые дорогие)

----------


## A n g i e

эх, только дорогие хочет...

----------


## lykawaja

> эх, только дорогие хочет...


 тогда вообще без проблем) ему же платить, вам то чего переживать

----------


## A n g i e

а если хороших мест уже нет (что вероятнее), то мы не пойдёёёёём(((((

----------


## Mephisto

Я вас уверяю что мест полно и не думаю что будет и половина зала.

----------


## prostoy

> а если хороших мест уже нет (что вероятнее), то мы не пойдёёёёём(((((


  эти слухи в рекламных целях? :smileflag: ) Я был на похожем концерте в Киеве пару лет назад-с учетом того,что входные стоили тогда (не в кризис) 50 грн и состав участников был шире-билеты можно было купить и в день концерта :smileflag:   так что на наш концертик и подавно ажиотажа не будет и лично я считаю,что 130 грн для дворца спорта-это дороговато ( в Ибицу и Итаку с их вместимостью  раз в 100 меньше-входные дешевле на концерты)

----------


## Panda3

> неправильный у вас ник
> где узнать о наличии билетов на сегодняшний день. Судя по количеству желающих попасть на концерт, уже давно все билеты разобраны. Но реклама идёт по полной. Дозвониться по телефонам рекламным не могу


 вы звонили по телефону 30 99 55 ? мы по этому телефону все узнавали и заказывали

----------


## prostoy

все спят :smileflag:  думаю завтра покупатели найдутся!

----------


## Сергей(DJ Bayev)

> И мне пригласительный!!!! )))) за вознаграждение!!!


 Привет Нимфа! Идем с нами, все "старички" диджеи идут вспоминать музыку с которой начинали......компания веселая, пригласительный вручу при встрече!

----------


## A n g i e

> Привет Нимфа! Идем с нами, все "старички" диджеи идут вспоминать музыку с которой начинали......компания веселая, пригласительный вручу при встрече!


 ничего себе!!!???!!! а мы? не вышли лицами что-ли? :smileflag:

----------


## prostoy

> ничего себе!!!???!!! а мы? не вышли лицами что-ли?


  возможно в Нимфе признали свою- "старушку" диджейку

----------


## prostoy

вчера на просто радио разыгрывали 2 пригласительных в обмен на лучший вариант, предложенный для обмена из вещей, связанных с 90-ми...Лично я предлагал ваучер  :smileflag: , а отдали парню за старую модель телефона нокии

----------


## A n g i e

ходит слух, что исполнители будут не настоящие

----------


## lykawaja

> ничего себе!!!???!!! а мы? не вышли лицами что-ли?


 не-а)))))нас не признали



> ходит слух, что исполнители будут не настоящие


 та настоящие))))

----------


## Terra Getta

ребята, кто идет на концерт, сделайте несколько фото, плиз))))))))

----------


## prostoy

я уже иду-благодаря просторадийским диджеям  :smileflag:  надеюсь,они со мной не пошутили и пригласительный ждет в кассе

----------


## lykawaja

> я уже иду-благодаря просторадийским диджеям  надеюсь,они со мной не пошутили и пригласительный ждет в кассе


 это ты его выиграл???

----------


## prostoy

да,в 10 утра  :smileflag:  и мартини осталось-можем распить

----------


## lykawaja

> да,в 10 утра  и мартини осталось-можем распить


 о мартини, это то, что надо, эт я люблю :smileflag:

----------


## tanuha1210

ребята, предлагаю обменяться впечатлениями о концерте!
Больше всего понравился и заполнился haddaway!! респект ему и уважуха! Влюбилась в него и его творчество!!
E-type испортил все о них воспоминания своей 100% работой под +...так я и в машине их могу послушать как они "отработали" концерт...их даже на бис никто не вызывал...
Об East-17 ничего сказать не могу-мне кроме одной песни ничего известно не было- правда видно было, что ребята старались..

----------


## Ангельский Дьяволёнок

все молодцы могу сказать,
*а вот звук был ужасный*!!музыка заглушала слова 
как это E-type не вызывали еще как?!!!
а вот haddaway со своей трепотней раздражал,хоть и пел отлично,
подтанцовка у него,была никудышняя, 
в отличие от E-type,хоть пел он очень слабо
East-17 молодцы,старались,но конечно в целом скажу  не то ,что мы видели в их клипах и концертах их турне,все таки поизносились и готовы уже где угодно срубить хоть немного бабла,раз соглашаются к нам приехать 
уверена что все пели под фанеру)
а в целом все прошло отлично и время пролетело незаметно
и людей было больше ,чем я ожидала увидеть

----------


## княжна7806

А мне больше всего E-type понравился,действительно завел людей,East-17 совсем никак,захотелось уйти...haddaway хорошо,но у него песен мало...короче не жалею,что пошла только из за E-type

----------


## LADA_VFTS

Вообще всё здорово! Haddaway выше всех ожиданий, голос - превосходный. Очень порадовали хиты E type и Haddaway. У East 17 чувствовалось, что не хватает голоса Тони, но вообще молодцы все, отработали отлично. 
Рада и счастлива - что сбылась мечта юности, увидеть вживую любимых исполнителей.

----------


## Synchros

East-17 вообще не поняли что енто было. Согласен со звуком подпортили им немного, но они даже не пытались стараться. E-type разочаровал полностью ! Фанера фанера и еще раз фанера, причем он даже не шифровался, а его прорывающийся голос на фоне фонограммы это вообще жесть, ну и подпевка - две подруги у которых тупо был вырублен микрофон. И его тупые "наздоровья" "хорошо" и прочие русские перлы. Только от Haddaway мы получили удовольствие ! Он реально завел весь зал, а те кому не нравилась его трепотня, так блин надо инглиш учить.и он единственный кто пел вживую и блин классно пел, голос у него реально есть, в отличие от тех же East-17. Короче мы классно сходили на Haddaway!

----------


## Ангельский Дьяволёнок

> East-17 вообще не поняли что енто было. Согласен со звуком подпортили им немного, но они даже не пытались стараться. E-type разочаровал полностью ! Фанера фанера и еще раз фанера, причем он даже не шифровался, а его прорывающийся голос на фоне фонограммы это вообще жесть, ну и подпевка - две подруги у которых тупо был вырублен микрофон. И его тупые "наздоровья" "хорошо" и прочие русские перлы. Только от Haddaway мы получили удовольствие ! Он реально завел весь зал, а те кому не нравилась его трепотня, так блин надо инглиш учить.и он единственный кто пел вживую и блин классно пел, голос у него реально есть, в отличие от тех же East-17. Короче мы классно сходили на Haddaway!


 инглиш мы знаем)) при чем тут это, концерт это не разговоры и шуточки,да я с вами соглашусь ,что мы классно сходили на него посмотреть, меня еще страшно взбесило когда сказали про черную обезьяну...ужас просто,а в целом рада что не платила больше 130грн,имхо такое шоу больше не стоит ,тем более задержали на 40 минут
а в целом все таки замечу что лучше провести 1 апреля было так

----------


## Alex Frazer

Выскажу и я свои субъективные впечатления:
*East-17*
Сам факт того, что они все-таки приехали - уже для меня счастье. Это одна из немногих поп-групп 90-х, которую я до сих пор слушаю с удовольствие и их музыка не плесневеет со временем. Кроме того, отработали вживую и несмотря на проблемы со звуком Тони очень старался - он вытягивал и свой фирменный речитатив, и вокальные партии, которые он никогда не исполнял, правда удавалось ему это с переменным успехом. Минус конечно - это отсутствие Брайана, без своего кавербоя группа смотрится далеко не так ярко. Тони - хоть и лидер, но обычно держится немного в тени. Наверное "It's Alright" они не исполнили именно потому, что там голос Харви является ключевым.
*Haddaway*
Для меня был наименее ожидаемым персонажем, однако своим умением петь вживую приятно удивил, этого не отнять. Мою любимую "Catch a Fire" так и не исполнил, но хоть "Fly Away" и "Life" порадовали. Из минусов отмечу его довольно плоский и местами просто похабнейший юмор, которым он успешно портил впечатление от музыкальной части, и весьма сомнительного качества кавер на U2.
*E-type*
Тут ситуация обратная. Петь под фанеру - уже даже для звезд прошлых лет является моветоном, а он даже это и не особо пытался скрывать, даже минидиски с "плюсами" мелькали на сцене. Но с другой стороны, даже несмотря на это он подарил просто море положительных эмоций своим общением с публикой и выходами в партер. Сумел он по-настоящему зажечь зал, и за это ему большое спасибо. 
Кроме того - после концерта он раздал автографы и сфоткался с каждым до единого, кто ждал его на улице на холоде, при этом общаясь по-приятельски и не показывая ни грамма звездности. За это прощаю ему все его музыкальные грехи :)

В общем, огромное спасибо Просто Радио за такой флэшбек в 90-е и будем надеяться, что это только начало. Очень хочется увидеть и других героев того времени, например Dr.Alban, 2Unlimited, Snap!, Army of Lovers, Vacuum etc.

----------


## izodessi

На мой взгляд, абсолютно неважно кто как спел, плохо или хорошо, под фанеру или нет, главное что мы попали на концерт *кумиров 90-х*, что мы получили массу *положительных эмоций* от того что услышали старые хиты и увидели своих старых кумиров! А 130 грн это не такие уж и большие деньги... я ровно столько же потратил сразу же после концерта в кафешке обсуждая с друзьями сам концерт.
Большое спасибо коллективу Просто Радио за такой подарок!!!

----------


## prostoy

А вот и я после after-after party  :smileflag: ) подсуммирую свое и мнения ряда специалистов  :smileflag: 
E-type-благодаря фанерке качество звучания было супер=тоже хорошо  :smileflag: , haddaway-живой вокал (отработал на все 100) и юмор (кому понравилось,кому нет-но разнообразие внес  :smileflag: ),east-17 ...  самую известную композицию "all right" ,как не слышал пару лет назад в киеве,так и сейчас  hold my body tight -тоже не было + многие заметили ,что они лажали,откровенно говоря...
 очередное диско 90-х в Киеве 16.04...но желающим увидеть анонсируемые 2 unlimited, скажу,что в прошлый раз в составе были два абсолютно левых участника..Рэй и Анита отошли от дел,а название осталось..

----------


## Terra Getta

Ребята, есть фотографии с концерта? я если честно очень удивлена что в East-17 был Тони, а не Брайн. Как такое возможно, я не понимаю? ведь последние годы Исты катались без Мортимера....

----------


## ispirit

И так...

 EAST17 - страшные траблы со звуком. Ребят из всех звезд 90-х ждал больше всех. Рахочаровался больше всех. Звук ужасный, не настроенный. Микрофон Тони очень тихий, ребята на фоне раза в 2 громче. Уши резало страшно. Преобладающий бас + наушник у Тони, из за которого ВСЕ ВРЕМЯ ФОНИЛ МИКРОФОН. Это был копец...
 Организаторы запороли по звуку за что им огромное спасибо!
 HADDAWAY - молодчага. Пробудил толпу, врубил драйв )  Голос отличный. Юмор присутствовал, но немного на грани аута. Вот вот и перегнет палку. Подтанцовка наша. В чем ОПЯТЬ СПАСИБО организаторам за крутящихся роботов. Девки танцевали как бревна. Недаром он их застебал и звук застебал 
 E-type - фанера с его голосом... ну.. не так уж все страшно было) Спасибо хоть они (группы) все вместе были. Тут уже претензии не совсем уместны. Концерт не того уровня, мягко говоря) Очень здорово смотрелись. Автограф мы тоже дождались, он чувак очень приятный и адекватный. Сфоткались с ним. Внимания он уделил всем, за что спасибо. Организаторы пытались его потащить, но он не повелся) А менты тоже ...№*?%  Начали разводить, что все разъехались и мы ждем ветер в поле. Хотя осталось то всего человек 15 и этих №*?% и то раздражало, что мы стоим.
 Приколо как они пытались несколько раз подхватить толпу, чтоб она спела что то невнятное) И все дружно втыкали )))  А он,типа, ладно проехали ))) 

 Любимое ПРОСТО. Тож лажануло. Конец концерта был деревянный. Никто не вышел на заключительное слово. Очень странно смотрелось. Просто толпа сразу разсосалась и все, пипец. Тупо.

 Ну в общем на фоне всего, конечно все равно очень здорово было видеть кумиров 90. Спасибо за это организаторам! Только вот, чтоб косяков поменьше было. Все таки не Иванушки там какие то выступали, мы просто показали себя не особо подготовленными...

----------


## Ангельский Дьяволёнок

https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?p=11057200#post11057200

уж сделайте снисхождение,я старалась

----------


## lykawaja

давайте ещё хвастайтесь,а то ж я не пошла))))

----------


## Ginger

По качеству концерта сказано достаточно.
Мне бы хотелось добавить, что впервые в зале было НЕ накурено и можно было нормально дышать! То ли количество ментов, то ли сознательность граждан. Но курящих в зале я не видела.
Это, пожалуй, мое самое яркое впечатление :smileflag: 
А, ну и попрыгала вдоволь :smileflag: 

АПД. А, да, я  не ожидала такого пустого зала

----------


## R1shpil

Вообщем...
Ожидания от:
Севентин - большие.
Хаддевей - малые.
Итайп - средние.
*Севентин* - был без Брайана. Тони старался как мог, но петь-то он, кроме, как читать рэп не умеет. Тянул - невытягивал. Лажа полная. Джон, конечно ему подпевал, а Терри вообще словно левый какой-то, как будто его и не было.
*Хаддевей* - супер! Пел даже акапелло. Голос просто офигенный.
Обматерил звукорежиссеров один раз, что звук лажают и что он не Ист 17 с таким звуком выступать. )))). Короче прикалывался по полной. Респект. В 45 выглядит как многие в 30 не выглядят.
*Итайп* - на здаровья! Ему чтоб музон был по громче - все равно типа его текста не очень то и слышно. Носился по сцене и к толпе как бешанный. Пару раз начинал напевать какие-то русские мотивы и хотел чтобы толпа продолжала - но фиг кто занл эти мотивы. Вообщем он сделал вывод, что это другая страна, а не рассея. Выступил на уровне, хоть и под то, что над Парижем пролетает.
Оценки:
17 - 3- (если бы не старания Тони можно было и 2 поставить).
Хаддевей - 5
Итайп - 4-

----------


## Ангельский Дьяволёнок

> П
> Мне бы хотелось добавить, что впервые в зале было НЕ накурено и можно было нормально дышать! То ли количество ментов, то ли сознательность граждан. Но курящих в зале я не видела.
> Это, пожалуй, мое самое яркое впечатление
> А, ну и попрыгала вдоволь


 курящие были ,рядом со мной сразу пару человек курили,а один плевал семки(((...культура у нас...
но это точно ,что гораздо меньше или потому что народа было немного

----------


## ispirit

http://www.photoshare.ru/office/album.php?id=205361&page=1

 Здесь фото, полноразмерные.

 Всем пожалуйста)

И, ксати, курили нормально. Меньше, чем обычно, но все равно. HADDAWAY жаловался на дым, что у него голос садился, кстати!

----------


## DancerNat

Офигенный был концерт!!!!!!Супер!!!!! Правда меня не порадовали East-17, 
а вот Haddaway-оказался не только классным певцом(голос-классный), но еще и юмористом...он мне чем-то напомнил Эди Мёрфи)). По поводу подтанцовки, как для пи-джеек девочки работали хорошо. Зная, как сложно выступать на сцене(нервы и все такое) -сильно критиковать не буду, но я НЕ понимаю, как рядом с таким певцом можно работать не в полную силу!Да под эти композиции можно ТАК отплясывать!!!
E-type - молодцы, ближе к народу держались! Задали жару!

----------


## Марина-0309

А я не жалею, что пошла. Большего и не ожидала!
А E-type молодцы - зажгли, да и зал оживился!
Жалею, что не осталась после концерта сфотографироваться...

----------


## DancerNat

Для меня удивлением было, когда Е-type вылетел на сцену и тут же куда-то пропал! Потом конечно оказалось, что он упал -так жалко его стало. Кстати, кто-нибудь знает, сильно досталось парню, которого он зацепил в процессе падения?

----------


## DancerNat

> курящие были ,рядом со мной сразу пару человек курили,а один плевал семки(((...культура у нас...
> но это точно ,что гораздо меньше или потому что народа было немного


 Возле меня тоже стояли курили две девочки. Я из-за всех сил кашляла им на ухо, и говорила "какая "собака" здесь курит?"....вроде потом до них дошло

----------


## Terra Getta

что это за одинокий цветочек в руках Тони??? мне аж его жалко стало

----------


## OKSANA-ODESSA

Концерт отличный. Время действительно пролетело очень быстро. Хотя первыми вышли EAST17 и после первой же песни хотелось уйти. Они не исполнили ни одного своего хита, да и со звуком была лажа.
HADDAWAY поразил своим голосом. Его вживую горадо приятнее слушать, чем запись на дисках. ВОТ ГОЛОСИЩЕ!!!!! К тому же певецт обладает еще и чувством юмора. Слушатель любит живое общение и большой плюс исполнителю за то, что он прикалывался и общался с публикой. Произвел самые яркие впечатления.
E-type тоже молодцы, завели народ,  хотя и пели под фанеру.

----------


## Panda3

Мне тоже вообщем концерт понравился хотя исты сначала подпортили насторнеине выступали для отчипного Тони еще как-то пыталася улучшить общее впечатление о них, а остальным двоим вообще было пофиг, что не было Брайана я очень расстроилась, но еще больше меня возмутило что они не спели "all right" я так ее ждала, вообще это их главный хит, а они позволили себе его не спеть. Хадавэй молодец , похоже что сам пел, и хорошо, то что шутил и общалася с залом я считаю это плюс, мне это подняло настроение, а ни как исты развернулись и ушли даже пока не сказали... И-тайп хоть под фанеру пел, но засчет того что песни заводные оставил очень хорошее впечатление, услышала и проорала все те песни которые ждала, и домой в машине еще охрипшая ехала и продолжала петь. А людей было так мало как я и думала, но я думаю никто не жалеет что пошел.

----------


## xator

То, что увидела я, сидя справа от сцены:
Исты "пока" сказали: "развернувшись и уйдя" они прощально махали руками, и как-то грустно очень. Тони действительно очень старался, а микрофон его реально был не в порядке. 
HADDAWAY пел качественно, но вот его поведение после, мне не понравилось. В то время как на сцене уже работал E-type, HADDAWAY выскочил в зал с пивом. Народ ломанулся к нему за пивом, фотографироваться и брать автографы - и все это общение с "фанами" происходило во время выступления шведа. В общем, всячески оттягивал внимание на себя. Как по мне, так не очень этично. А юмор у него дешевый. Подтанцовка не профессиональна – у девочек одно движение на все песни.
Еще наблюдение: исты в промежутках между песнями горло промачивали пивом. Тони, вроде, водой. Hadd – также водичкой. E-type - вискариком. Кстати, в самом начале Мартину во время "братания с толпой" разбили губу - тип в кучерявом желтом парике. Потом Эрик, бедняга, еще розовым полотенцем отбирался. И не смотря на травму, Эриксон скакал козликом - в плане энергии он работал на 100, а то, что под фанеру.... Да, к сожалению, но голос у него уже не тот, не тянет он просто..
Устроителям спасибо, что собрали такой музыкальный коктейль. Только имеется пожелание: народ, вы того, хоть ковровое покрытие на сцену како-нить заваляще положите в следующий раз, а то стыдно как-то, сцена, выглядела как хлев. Неуважительно по отношению к артистам, то бишь гостям. То, что наш дворец спорта - просто сарай, это уже, конечно не к Вам, это в медпункт...

----------


## Ангельский Дьяволёнок

вы забыли про стрелку на колготках рыженькой в подтанцевки у E-type
но она из всех по-моему самая классная была) ,а вторая хиленькая

----------


## xator

Точно, на правой ноге :smileflag: )

----------


## tanuha1210

> вы забыли про стрелку на колготках рыженькой в подтанцевки у E-type
> но она из всех по-моему самая классная была) ,а вторая хиленькая


 Да...стыдобище еще то... могла б из задом на перед одеть- может хоть не все бы заметили....
А вообще конечно "за державу обидно" - артистам было очень тяжело работать вживую- колонки не так настроены, звук отстой- вообщем выступающим большой ЗАЧЕТ, что несмотря на все эти лажи они так классно отработали!

----------


## A n g i e

> давайте ещё хвастайтесь,а то ж я не пошла))))


 мы ничего не потеряли, судя по отзывам :smileflag: ...

----------


## lykawaja

> мы ничего не потеряли, судя по отзывам...


 Так Вы тоже не пошли?))) 

А вообще Одессе стыдно не иметь дворца спорта, как минимум киевского уровня.

----------


## prostoy

на  prosto.fm в гостевой книге еще  ссылки на фотки есть

----------


## ispirit

*prostoy*

 На просто тоже мои фотки

----------


## prostoy

> *prostoy*
> 
>  На просто тоже мои фотки


  везде успел

----------


## Alenka198614

всем привет, все было замечательно. Haddaway-супер, все старались, даже фанера E-TYPE была хороша. но вот опозорили Одессу 2 "танцорши" у HADDAWAY. в ритм не попадали, будто музыку не слышали, танцевального умения ни у одной не было. даже HADDAWAY берняга проорал))) вышли. телесами потрясли. кошмар. даже стрелка у солистки  E-TYPE была не заметна на таком фоне.

----------


## izodessi

> всем привет, все было замечательно. Haddaway-супер, все старались, даже фанера E-TYPE была хороша. но вот опозорили Одессу 2 "танцорши" у HADDAWAY. в ритм не попадали, будто музыку не слышали, танцевального умения ни у одной не было. даже HADDAWAY берняга проорал))) вышли. телесами потрясли. кошмар. даже стрелка у солистки  E-TYPE была не заметна на таком фоне.


 100% девочки были - никакущие, их клубные движения были вообще не по теме, им нужно было бы предварительно посмотреть как танцевали в то время прежде чем выходить на сцену!

А вот несколько фотографий:
https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=11072716&postcount=15432

----------


## lykawaja

а ведущий кто то был с просто фм?

----------


## Ангельский Дьяволёнок

> а ведущий кто то был с просто фм?


 Павел   Козлов

----------


## myself

моя оценка концерта 6,5 из 10... накинула за Haddaway... и спел хорошо и повеселил на славу =) 
E-TYPE - тож ничего
ист17 - что-то вообще непонятно - ЧТО ЭТО БЫЛО!?!?!?!?

в целом - звук лажевый, организация средненькая... для меня так и осталось загадкой, почему не работал гардероб и пришлось тусовать в верхней одежде...

----------


## lykawaja

> моя оценка концерта 6,5 из 10... накинула за Haddaway... и спел хорошо и повеселил на славу =) 
> E-TYPE - тож ничего
> ист17 - что-то вообще непонятно - ЧТО ЭТО БЫЛО!?!?!?!?
> 
> в целом - звук лажевый, организация средненькая... для меня так и осталось загадкой, почему не работал гардероб и пришлось тусовать в верхней одежде...


 разве там он когда то работал)))???

----------


## Ангельский Дьяволёнок

> разве там он когда то работал)))???


 работал,когда-то очень давно , точно еще до распада Союза ,а потом и не помню

----------


## prostoy

точно,про гардероб то я совсем забыл!! медлячки накрылись медным тазом  :smileflag:

----------


## Terra Getta

сейчас посмотрела на ютубе ролик, как Хэдвей над подтанцовкой стебался... да, реально девчонки лажали. Я уверена, что в Одессе есть и красивые и талантливые танцовщицы, но ...что Это было?))) разве ж можно так организовывать встречу с детством и юношеством?))) мда

----------


## )I([email protected]

Согласен со всеми были и плюсы и минусы. А вот со звуком во дворце спорта постоянная лажа, какие бы группы там не выступали если они используют оборудование дворца, которое там самое дешёвое, поэтому и обычные входные билеты не по 250-300грн, а обычно не дороже 170грн. А как известно дешёва рыбка....... Помнится мне  A-HA когда приезжали лет 5 назад так ребята привозили полностью свое оборудование, так там звук был 
 Мне, кстати, тоже не попадались заядлые курильщики, а вот чересчур оторваный один стоял недалеко от меня, который пытался перекричать Хедевея фразами типа - I like tits!!!!!.... I like pussy!!!!! Все-таки докричался - Haddaway обратил на него внимание. Через песню парня окончательно переклинило и он начал орать какой-то бред и создавать негативное настроение среди толпы. Была небольшая заворушка, но все обошлось без рукоприкладства
 Так все-таки что произошло с Мартином Ериксоном? Он случайно разбил губу?

----------


## myself

> разве там он когда то работал)))???


 работал-работал... 100%... 
и для нас всех было удивление что одежду верхнюю некуда деть...

----------


## lykawaja

> точно,про гардероб то я совсем забыл!! медлячки накрылись медным тазом


 тю, разве это может помешать)

а я вообще не помню там работающего гардероба, ну хоть убейте)))

----------


## y0t00n

> работал-работал... 100%... 
> и для нас всех было удивление что одежду верхнюю некуда деть...


 ну как же некуда =) всегда есть спутники, которые готовы героически выступить в роли вешалки ;-)

собственно отзыв по 10-ти бальной системе.
*Организация: 4*. Было устойчивое ощущение, что саундчека не было впринципе. Финал просто добил... своего рода игнор публики... неужели Павел и Андрей не решили, кто должен выходить?.. И скажите, сколько раз человек со сцены должен попросить вырубить дым-машинку, чтобы её таки выключили... и больше не включали? =)
*East-17: 5*. Старался только Тони, но между старанием и достижением результата было слишком много невзятых нот и "петухов". Не понравилось пиво в руках артистов. Ощущения после их выступления были, будто вернулся в свой дворик детства, а там всё вапче иначе - что-то снесли, что-то достроили, деревья не те и бродят по дворику абсолютно незнакомые угрюмые люди.... даже пахнет неправильно. И вдруг понимаешь, что Тот Дворик остался Только в Твоей Памяти и ничто его не вернёт... вот такие печальные ассоциации.
*Haddaway: 10*. Мне нравится, когда певец имеет талант и умеет им пользоваться профессионально. Не постеснялся дядька ни ткнуть носом "мистера саундмена", ни барышень пару раз спровадить со сцены. А не в меру заносчивый юмор, как мне показалось, был его реакцией на те условия, в которых ему пришлось рботать. Своего рода защита. Лично я бы считал себя вполне в праве ввернуть пару крепких слов в ответ на халтуру случайных сотрудников, мешающую делать любимое мной дело хорошо. Вобщем и целом Единственный из трёх исполнителей кто в полном смысле этого слова отработал своё выступление по полной программе! Одно осталось непонятным, где была его солистка? Но этот вопрос, скорее всего, нужно задавать организаторам.
*E-TYPE: 8*. Выступил хорошо, но под +. Было громко и драйвово. Выступление понравилось в большей мере за счёт исходящего от Мартина позитива. Даже разбитая (для меня обстаятельства так и остались загадкой) губа не особо, как мне показалось, огорчила его. Очень понравилось, что он так запросто шёл на контакт с публикой, пытался быть "учтивым туристом" =) говорил на нашем языке хорошие вещи, пытался нас (публику) расшевелить, разговорить. Вобщем смотрелся легко и естественно на сцене (в отличии от товарищей Тони из Востока). Дядька зажёг и, вроде бы, даже получил от этого удовольствие. К тому же прочитал тут про фотосессию после концерта, посмотрел фотки и ещё больше зауважал его. Хороший чудак (по крайней мере его сценическая ипостась), если парой слов.

Ну и, конечно же, всё выше изложенное - моё личное имхо =)
Мир!

----------


## Mvolta

> Согласен со всеми были и плюсы и минусы. А вот со звуком во дворце спорта постоянная лажа, какие бы группы там не выступали если они используют оборудование дворца, которое там самое дешёвое, поэтому и обычные входные билеты не по 250-300грн, а обычно не дороже 170грн. А как известно дешёва рыбка....... Помнится мне  A-HA когда приезжали лет 5 назад так ребята привозили полностью свое оборудование, так там звук был 
>  Мне, кстати, тоже не попадались заядлые курильщики, а вот чересчур оторваный один стоял недалеко от меня, который пытался перекричать Хедевея фразами типа - I like tits!!!!!.... I like pussy!!!!! Все-таки докричался - Haddaway обратил на него внимание. Через песню парня окончательно переклинило и он начал орать какой-то бред и создавать негативное настроение среди толпы. Была небольшая заворушка, но все обошлось без рукоприкладства
>  Так все-таки что произошло с Мартином Ериксоном? Он случайно разбил губу?


 он допрыгался)в прыжке сам себе разбил..он об этом сказал во время какой то из песен..наверно люди не услышали)

----------


## prostoy

> он допрыгался)в прыжке сам себе разбил..он об этом сказал во время какой то из песен..наверно люди не услышали)


  услышать то одно-еще ж и перевести нужно  :smileflag:  он там что-то и про собак говорил..

----------


## Mvolta

> услышать то одно-еще ж и перевести нужно  он там что-то и про собак говорил..


  он сказал,если я правильно поняла,что если вы увидите на улице собаку - обнимите её,обнимая её вы обнимите меня)))

----------


## vitniki

Все отзывы читать некогда поэтому ни с кем ни споря пишу свое мнение)))))

EAST-17 - Ура, я наконец-то увидел кумиров детства. Ребята старались и даже очень. Правда рядом наблюдалось недоуменное более молодое поколение, но для них скажу МЫ ЭТО СЛУШАЛИ  и нам очень нравилось. Зацепило, правда, очень зацепило. А вот звук гавно и им стоило не пивасик потягивать да уши при пении закрывать, а как и НADDAWAY на режиссеров поругаться. Может даже их побить (я бы в этом участвовал уже какой бл...ть концерт портят). 

НАDDAWAY - МОЛОДЧАГА во всех смыслах. В живую!!! Поразил слухом и голосом. Отдельно удивил чуством юмора. Я бы сказал универсальным чуством юмора. Все таки у человека другой ментолитет... Но я твердо уверился что публику он сможет держать в любой стране мира. ВОТ просто вышел черный парень, но свой бл...ть в доску, что не скажи... Кто-то написал что он пашлил так я спрошу, а над чем мы в основном смеёмся? ПРО девочек которые танцевали надо сказать отдельно)) КТО их нашел??? Нет где-то в капитане моргане возле шеста они смотрелись бы отлично... Блондинке вообще кажеться мосле минуты начала каждой песни начинала одежда мешать - ну не умеет танцевать не раздеваясь))))  Но ладно зато смешно было - хотя могли бы и пару (так сказать) дедовских танцевальных движений выучить - им тем более показывали прям на сцене))) 
В ЦЕЛОМ HADDAWAY молодчага (за хиты молчу их и так все знают) отработал на все 120%. Скоро на него пойду еще!!!
E-TYPE - ну почему встреча с кумиром всегда разочарование??? Когда меня спрашивали - "На кого в основном идешь?" - "Да E-TYPE конечно он же самый самый"... И вот тут к горлу подкрадывается (ну вобщем не приличное слово подкрадывается). ДА был драйв. ДА были эти прижки по сцене. ДА ЭТИ БЕЗУМНЫЕ ВЫПУЧИНЫЕ ГЛАЗА. Вот только хоть бы попыталься скрыть что под фанеру... И плюс заеженные фразы на русскром... Не знаю многие написали что очень понравилось. Но ведь увидев кумира и хочешь от него подтверждения всего вживую... Мне лично хотелось закрыть уши и смотреть, смотреть, смотреть... А послушаю я его дома в хорошем качестве((((((((

----------


## VVingless

выложите фотки East 17 с концерта, плиииииииз

----------


## prostoy

Ух,были б свободные денюжки -в Киев на 2 дня  :smileflag:  15.04- Arash  и 16.04- Диско 90-х годов. Dr. Alban, Mr. President, ICE MC, 2 Unlimited, Haddaway. 4 часа живой музыки. Лучшие хиты!  2 unlimited ,правда левые -ну да ладно  :smileflag:   (билеты от 200)

----------


## Ира Я

> Выскажу и я свои субъективные впечатления:
> 
> Для меня был наименее ожидаемым персонажем, однако своим умением петь вживую приятно удивил, этого не отнять. Мою любимую "Catch a Fire" так и не исполнил, но хоть "Fly Away" и "Life" порадовали. Из минусов отмечу его *довольно плоский и местами просто похабнейший юмор*, которым он успешно портил впечатление от музыкальной части, и весьма сомнительного качества кавер на U2.


 По сравнению с тем, как испортили его песни звуком (по его же мнению), юмор у него очень даже на уровне!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! А как раегировать на пьяное быдло, которое начало что-то кричать про сиськи (кстати мальчик довольно молоденький, чтоб увлекаться его песнями, зачем тогда приходить на такой концерт????)?? По-моему достойно вышел из ситуации!!!!!

----------


## Black Cat

НАDDAWAY красавчик, я даже не ожидала, что он так классно выступит. E-TYPE могли бы девочек своих покрасивше одеть, платья и сапоги ужасные, про стрелку на колготках я вообще молчу...

----------


## Ира Я

Ну, стрелка, с кем не бывает..... Может она появилась в момент выхода на сцену, так что же уходить в спешке со сцены и снимать колготы?  :smileflag: ))

----------


## Gwenny

Стрелку заметила под конец выступления только=) думала что в процессе образовалась.

*East 17* как не знала раньше, так и не смогла достойно узнать на концерте, хотя люди старались. Солист вытягивал... старался.... ходил в толпу тоже. Было стыдно, когда один из участников усиленно жестикулировал звукорежиссеру, пытаясь объяснить, что у него не работает микрофон... чтобы убрали басы... чтобы понизили громкость (не знаю как это корректно называется)

*НАDDAWAY* звезда :smileflag:  не ожидала от чудака. Также как и предшествующий ему бойз бенд увидела впервые. Знала несколько лирических песен и всё. Так что оторопела от его выступления. Да, юмор был плоский, но он просто озвучил мои мысли, чем сразу завоевал симпатию. Нельзя же, чтобы звукорежиссер не работал, создавалось такое впечатление, что его просто не было на рабочем месте....

*E-type*. Наблюдала, как сначала пытался петь своим голосом. Опять таки подавал сигналы бедствия звукорежиссеру, о том, что нужно что-то сделать. После того как его знаки остались без внимания "плюнул" и махнул в толпу (сложилось впечатление, что ему не впервой выступать в наших селеньях и он готов ко всему Было приятно, когда здоровался с публикой=) будучи в 1м ряду удалось с ним сфотографироваться (правда качество фотки не ахти какое, но всё же память). Кстати, шла на концерт ради Эриксона=)

Вообщем в каждом выступлении были свои + и -, но ЗВУК ОТВРАТИТЕЛЬНЫЙ!!! 

Пы.Сы. "улыбнул" музей 90х, который на Просто радио рекламировали на протяжении недель двух наверное. И который на деле оказался стендом, сколоченным за 15 минут до захода людей и разобранным на первой же песне East-17... Ну и конечно же финальный невыход просторадийцев...

----------


## Black Cat

Это да, мое любимое радио так меня разочаровало((( Ну как было не попрощаться с толпой и как-то логически завершить концерт...

----------


## Gwenny

Да, ушли по-английски)))
Люди, выложите ссылки на фото, плиз. Там перед сценой было столько прессухи, т.е. фотографов и где теперь можно найти их фото?

----------


## A n g i e

> Да, ушли по-английски)))
> Люди, выложите ссылки на фото, плиз. Там перед сценой было столько прессухи, т.е. фотографов и где теперь можно найти их фото?


 на сайте Просто-радио не смогла найти фото концерта(((

----------

